# control panel - uninstall programs- no file size of program



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Just wondering how i could turn this on ? Had a little mess about last night but didnt have enough time , at worl now...thanks


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Reece12sky,

When you're in the Programs and Features window, and you can see all the installed programs, look at the top right of the list. You should see a little white question mark in a blue circle. to the left of that is a the icon listing drop down menu. Click on the down arrow and select "Details" from the list. 

This should do it for you. If not, please let me know. 

JeKyL


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the middle tool bar (eg) Name / Publisher and check *Size*


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks working at the moment will check when i get in !


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Anytime! Let us know

JeKyL


----------



## hackked (Apr 8, 2013)

Why would some programs not show a version number or size while others do and also the message regarding file can be unsafe cause it came from another computer when it's actually a big company. Does this mean what I think it means.


----------

